# Flashlight Giveaway!



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

_We're having another giveaway (yay)._​
After the great response from our first giveaway of the Fenix LD12, we've decided to give away yet another awesome flashlight. This time, you get the chance to win the Inova X1, a sleek, stylish, and simplistic light that is great for everyday carry use. To those who applied for our last giveaway, you've known about this giveaway for a week now, but to the rest of the forum, we're finally giving you the opportunity to win this light. As we said in our review of the Inova X1, _"...Cast in either black or silver anodized aluminum with stainless steel bezel and machined flat facets, the X1 is reminiscent of a B-2 stealth bomber (without the price tag)..."_










*Inova X1 Flashlight*
*_*55 Lumens | Utilizes an AA Battery | Sleek and Stylish
*_​
*Requirements for Entry:
*
Be an active member of the Handgun Forum
Leave a comment on our Superb Switchblades article, letting us know your experiences with automatic knives, which knife is your favorite, or even how frustrated you are that automatic knives are illegal in your state! Remember to use a valid email address!
EXTRA ENTRY: Leave a comment on our review of the CRKT ExiTool, letting us know what you think about the idea of multi-tools build for car emergencies. 
EXTRA ENTRY: "Like", "Tweet" or "+1" both the Superb Switchblades article and the CRKT ExiTool review.

_Also remember to comment on this thread to let us know that you've completed all the steps!
_
*Giveaway Rules:
*
You must be 18 years of age or older
You must live within the United States of America
NO PURCHASE NECESSARY
Entry period is from July 1st, 2013 to July 16th, 2013
Void where prohibited
Winner must claim prize within 48 hours of being alerted, or will forfeit the Inova X1

*Winner will be decided within a week of July 16th, 2013.* 
_We will contact the winner through email and PM (if possible) and announce that a winner has been chosen._

If for any reason, an administrator or moderator believes there is an issue with this giveaway, please just let me know through private message or by sending me an email at [email protected]

We by no means mean to break _any_ forum rules. We truly would like to give back to this great online community by giving this awesome flashlight to one lucky person.































*Flashlight was taken out of box for testing and photography.


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

For reference, here are a few reviews of the Inova X1, so that you can get a good look at the light, its features, and how happy people are with it:

Flashlight Reviews and LED Modifications

Inova X1 - New version |

My best flashlight, Inova X1, 55/6 lumens - Survivalist Forum

Review: Inova X1 with reflector


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

If anybody has any questions, feel free to email me: [email protected]


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

About a week left, everybody!


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

Just want everybody to know that we have chosen the winner and are waiting on contact and confirmation. Sit tight!


----------

